# Relentlessly being attacked



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Another trickster hit me with a cheerful care package today. The girls spotted it when we were leaving to PT earlier. Of course it was Tyson @TexaSmoke this time, but I couldn't tell because the hand writing on the box wasn't very legible, lol. I think it was on purpose so I can't retaliate, because the return address seems incomplete. Way too generous bro, very nice, even a tin of mini's rode along. You guys are too much lately. Thank you.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Speaking of big texas grins! Ruthless!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

And in to a new tupper he goes..lol




Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Enjoy them, brother. 

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> And in to a new tupper he goes..lol
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


I'm just filling tuppers back up I guess. I sold half my cigar collection last week to help raise some funds.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Enjoy them, brother.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


What is the unbanded one?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> What is the unbanded one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thrifty Thursday...Nica 2nd

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking good, so far,,,


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesome. Any clue of who makes them?


TexaSmoke said:


> Thrifty Thursday...Nica 2nd
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Awesome. Any clue of who makes them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Mystery factory in the Swiss alps of nicaragua. Right near the beach. Lol
Never did the research. Bought them on a whim from CP. They get better each time I smoke one. Aging well.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Dont toss them empty tuppers just yet....

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> Awesome. Any clue of who makes them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that there Oliva, I've probably gone thu 9-10 bundles over the years.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Pretty sure that there Oliva, I've probably gone thu 9-10 bundles over the years.


Id believe that. These are kinda like a box pressed G.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

That's what thought when I saw it. A lot Oliva 2nds are out of stock on CBid for a few months now. When I restock the tuppers it'll mostly be bundles I like, for now at least. Either way, thanks bro.


TexaSmoke said:


> Id believe that. These are kinda like a box pressed G.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Another nice hit!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice selection. Enjoy.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

The new goal! Refill the tupper. I love it!!


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Id believe that. These are kinda like a box pressed G.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Nice hit bruh. Also, can you believe I didn't know how wonderful the G's were till last week. Been focusing too much on those O's


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Tex is like top 40. Non-stop hits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BigPuffer said:


> Nice hit bruh. Also, can you believe I didn't know how wonderful the G's were till last week. Been focusing too much on those O's


I prefer the G. Just my opinion

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Apparently, until morale improves, the beatings will continue!! Another nice hit!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

This is great to see.
Nice work TS


----------

